
Rocket Lab gets NASA certification for official smallsat launches - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/17/rocket-lab-gets-nasa-certification-for-official-smallsat-launches/
======
cryptoz
I've been a fan of Rocket Lab since they started, but desperately wanted them
to build a reusable rocket. A quick check on Wikipedia shows that they are in
fact working on this!
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocket_Lab](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocket_Lab)
(even if using a parachute/helicopter and not direct full, rapid, reusability,
it's something)

~~~
scrumbledober
It's just not in the same direction they are trying to push things. Landing
hardware is extra mass and with the payload fraction they can actually launch
with their rocket's small size it just doesn't really make much sense to land
the rockets under their own power a la SpaceX.

~~~
mwilcox
They are going to catch them

------
ansible
Rocket Lab regularly streams their launches on YouTube, check it out:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/RocketLabNZ](https://www.youtube.com/user/RocketLabNZ)

While they are currently a leader for smallsat launches, they've got some
competition ramping up.

Exciting times!

~~~
cbsks
Thanks for sharing the YouTube channel! My daughter has been really into
watching rocket launches and we have run out of SpaceX videos.

------
djsumdog
One of my best friends has worked there for years. Crazy hours, but he loves
what he does. Go NZ!

------
101404
Awesome!

Now looking forward to them catching their rockets with helicopters!

------
zoom6628
Go kiwis!

